#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Петиция "Stop eating Meat - and heal our Planet!"

## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Stop eating Meat - and heal our Planet!:
http://www.thepetitionsite.com/1/fleischverbot

----------

Аньезка (30.09.2009), Ирина Бабич (06.12.2009), Ната (30.09.2009)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> "Кто не ест мяса, тот не имеет бодхичитты" - Хеваджра тантра.


Ланкаватара-сутра, Глава восьмая [О] ПОЕДАНИИ МЯСА:
http://www.daolao.ru/Lankavatara/lanka_full/lanka08.htm

----------


## Буль

> Ланкаватара-сутра, Глава восьмая [О] ПОЕДАНИИ МЯСА:
> http://www.daolao.ru/Lankavatara/lanka_full/lanka08.htm





> Эта глава о поедании мяса — ещё одно более позднее добавление к тексту сутры, возникшее, вероятно, ещё раньше чем глава “Вопросы Раваны”. Появляется она уже в китайском переводе времён династии Сун, однако в трёх китайских версиях представлена в более кратком виде, в соотношении Сун = 1, Tан = 2, Вэй = 3. Весьма вероятно, что употребление мяса в пищу было в большей или меньшей степени распространено среди ранних буддистов, что стало предметом серьёзных нападок со стороны их противников. Буддистам времён Ланкаватары это не нравилось, в силу чего, видимо, и возникло дополнение к сутре, отличительной чертой которого является его извинительный тон


Примечание Д. Судзуки.

----------

PampKin Head (04.10.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> отличительной чертой которого является его извинительный тон


Да-да, там прикольно. Например, Будда сам ссылается на то, что  "так-то написано в сутрах".

----------

PampKin Head (04.10.2009), Буль (04.10.2009)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Другие сутры о не поедании мяса (на английском):
http://shabkar.org/scripture/sutras/index.htm

----------

Gaza (05.10.2009), Homer (04.10.2009)

----------


## Gaza

Я в предыдущих спорах уже давал ссылку на то, что глава о запрете мяса существовала в санскритском оригинале. Наберите "Ланкаватара-сутра" в яндексе или гугле и просто не закрывайте глаз. Вот здесь хотя бы. http://www.lirs.ru/do/trans-lanka.html 
 Тогда же давал ссылки на другие сутры. 
 Вообще попытки мясоедов найти разрешение в сутрах, или найти какие-то мутные указания на якобы более позднее добавления представляют собой довольно жалкое зрелище.

Ну вот Белоусов даёт ссылку на shabkar, а тот на ещё десяток сутр. Ну теперь поищите доказательства, что там что-то позже добавлено. Как раз до пенсии работы хватит.

----------

Аньезка (05.10.2009)

----------


## Буль

Почему-то Д. Судзуки я доверяю больше, чем ссылкам в интернете...

----------


## Юй Кан

Если вдаваться в то, кто кому доверяет больше, то у меня, при всём уважении к Д.Т.Судзуки, бесстрастно переведшему, в отличие от нынешнего переводчика Ланкаватары, все главы версии Нандзё, больше всего доверия по умолчанию вызывает финал восьмой главы:



> Благородные шраваки, Махамати, не употребляют [даже] снедь, вкушаемую обычными людьми, так зачем же им использовать в пищу мясо и кровь, им не предписанные? Следующие мне шраваки, пратьекабудды и бодхисаттвы, Махамати, напитываются [соком] Дхармы, но не пищей, доставляющей плотское наслаждение, и уж тем более — Татхагаты! Татхагаты пребывают в теле Дхармы (дхармакая) и напитываются Дхармой, не имея плотского тела и не питаясь плотскою пищей. Привязанностей лишённые, они избавлены от стремления как-либо поддерживать существование [плотского тела]. Они устранили все источники страдания, васаны и омрачения и стяжали всю полноту мудрости освобождённого ума. (256) Став всевидящими и предав себя великому состраданию, они бесстрастно воспринимают любое существо как своего единственного ребёнка. Так как же, Махамати, я, воспринимающий любое существо как своего единственному ребёнку, могу позволить шравакам употреблять в пищу плоть моего единственного ребёнка и тем более — как же могу есть её сам?! [Оттого,] Махамати, утверждение, будто я разрешаю такое шравакам или себе, лишено оснований.


+



> 22. Поедание мяса — целебное средство, однако при этом оно — плоть драгоценнейшего из детей. 
> Выбирая меж бóльшим и меньшим, йогину следует соблюдать умеренность в пище. 
> 
> 23. Всем, следующим состраданию, мною мясное запрещено всегда и везде, 
> иначе они неизменно будут рождаться львами, тиграми, волками иль кем-то из им подобных. 
> 
> 24. Стало быть, не следует есть мясо, страх у людей порождающее, ибо оно препятствует освобождению в Дхарме. 
> Неупотребление мяса — благородного отличительный признак.


Заодно: будда Шакьямуни, был, в те времена, не последним из достигших Пробуждения. И каждый последующий будд, полагаю, был вправе дополнять уже существующие сутры. Тем паче, что, согласно тексту Ланкаватары же, сам Шакьямуни полагал, что все будды -- суть одно.
И, как бы там ни было, и эта глава сутры *ни в чём не противоречит Дхарме*.
ИМХО. В очередной несчётный раз спорить по поводу веганства не буду: мясоедов -- не переубедить, а веганов переубеждать и не нужно.  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> Примечание Д. Судзуки.


И что вы хотели сказать этой цитатой прямо не поясните? Например то, что это не сутра, а так фигня на палочке?




> Почему-то Д. Судзуки я доверяю больше, чем ссылкам в интернете...


В науке не нужно доверять, учёный открыто приводит все основания для своих выводов и можно их проверить. Какие основания у Судзуки считать эту главу "поздним добавлением"?

Аргументы Судзуки:



> The meat-eating chapter *may be* a later addition, also, in spite
> of its being found in Gunabhadra. It does not seem to fit
> in perfectly with the main part of the sutra. Did the
> author of the Lankavatara just put it in at the end as a kind
> of appendix, not standing in any organic relationship with
> the sutra proper, where highly metaphysical subjects are
> treated*?* And later did it accidentally get incorporated into
> the body of the sutra as forming a part of it*?*


1. Может быть познее добавление, несмотря на то, что она есть в самой ранней версии сутры. (И нет ниодной версии сутры без этой главы. Можно добавить еще, что считается, что стихи наиболее древняя часть сутры, но эта глава имеет стихи.)
2. Может автор Ланкаватары поместил её в конец на вроде "приложения", раз Судзуки не видит "органической" связи с основным текстом? (Знак вопроса Судзуки.) (А была ли вообще практика у "приложений" в древних текстах?) 
3. А позднее (когда позднее?) это приложение (предполагаемое может быть приложение) совершенно случайно (обалдеть!) стало частью сутры? (Знак вопроса Судзуки.) Блеск логики - случайно что-то проползло в текст сутры - случайно написались стихи, случайно потом эти стихи дополнились текстом в стиле сутры, с речью от лица Будды и т.п.

Вот и все гениальные аргументы. А как насчет того, что домыслы Судзуки являются более поздней вставкой?




> Если вдаваться в то, кто кому доверяет больше, то у меня, при всём уважении к Д.Т.Судзуки, бесстрастно переведшему, в отличие от *нынешнего* переводчика Ланкаватары, все главы версии Нандзё, больше всего доверия по умолчанию вызывает финал восьмой главы:


"_Нынешний_ переводчик Ланкаватары", это кто такой?

----------

Gaza (06.10.2009), Svarog (09.10.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

1.



> 23. Всем, следующим состраданию, мною мясное запрещено всегда и везде,
> иначе они неизменно будут рождаться львами, тиграми, волками иль кем-то из им подобных.


2.



> "One should not knowingly consume meat killed on purpose (for a bhikkhu). Whoever should consume it: an offense of wrong doing. I allow fish and meat that is pure in three respects: One has not seen, heard, or suspected (that it was killed on purpose for a bhikkhu)." — Mv.VI.31.14


Так понимаю, что 
тем, кто не следует состраданию, не стоит опасаться рождения вышеназванными животными вследствие употребления мясного?у шраваков отсутствовало/отсутствует сострадание или они не следуют ему, если им было разрешено мясное при соблюдении определенных условий (т.е. следование состраданию + употребление мяса = некая гремучая смесь, которая шибает почище С4 в следующих перерождениях, но для шравак безвредна)?

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Тема была о другом и уж явно не для очередного спора (надо было сразу её закрыть).

----------

